# How do you IBS sensitive to gluten eat while traveling?



## lisas (Jun 2, 2009)

My husband was diagnosed with IBS-D about 12 years ago and has tried everything: antidepressants, many different probiotics, immodium, HCL pills, calcium supplements, fiber supplements, anti-anxiety meds. The ONLY thing that has worked, cutting bathroom breaks to once or twice a day (down from 5-6x a day) and almost eliminating constant pushing and totally eliminating painful gas, was going gluten free. It has made about a 75% improvement which is so great. I tell you all this to ask those of you with IBS-D who eat gluten free and travel several days at a time for work and eat out at restaurants with clients, how do you do it? He is apprehensive about an upcoming trip overseas. Thank you for your help and suggestions. We have learned so much from reading this forum.This is my first post so if you think this question belongs in another section, please tell me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diet question in dietary sounds about right.Some restaurants have gluten free menus so you can try to steer your meals to those places.Here are some links with some info that may help. When I've dined with people who have celiac they generally try to stick to the plain food. Steak and a potato with steamed veggies or something like that. Seasoned fries or anything with a coating tend to have gluten in them.http://celiacdisease.about.com/od/socializ...ningOutTips.htmhttp://celiacdisease.about.com/gi/dynamic/...s.org/index.php


----------



## lisas (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you for the reply and links, Kathleen. We really liked the tip to "tell the server at the restaurant you have a wheat allergy".


----------



## lisas (Jun 2, 2009)

Just a quick update. My husband continues to do very, very well on the gluten free diet. He is now off Immodium most days and only goes to the bathroom once a day most of the time or rarely twice. It took months to get the full effect of the gluten free diet. His IBS improved on gluten free until he was almost back to normal, but he will never be there. He occasionally has a flare up but only after eating known trigger foods like garlic, hot sauce, onions, anything with gluten in it, or eating too much. He can now have big salads and other foods he couldn't eat before going gluten free without problems. Strict, no exceptions gluten free living has become a way of life for both of us and we are accustomed to eating out and knowing what to order. We bought a bread maker and the gluten free bread is awesome as are the pancakes, muffins, pizza dough and gluten free beer. It has not been hard at all to live gluten free once we learned how to do it and read all food labels. I would not say this works for everyone but, after 13 years, a gluten free diet has been a life changer for my husband and me.Edited 12/22/10. My husband is still doing very well. There are occasional flare ups if he doesn't follow his diet or eats too much. We can go out, have fun and live with this IBS now. I hope those still struggling find what helps them. It is a process. Best wishes. Lisa


----------

